# FS:24x24x18 cubish Reef Tank Complete Setup



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Everyone,
I no longer have the time to properly maintain a reef tank. So sadly I'm selling my entire setup. The setup includes:
Tank 24"wide x 24inches long (although 6" belongs to the overflow) x 18" tall.
Stand is custom built white melamine finish with removable front panel.
Light is a 24" 4x24watt Sunlight Systems Tek Light (needs new bulbs)
200 watt Eheim heater
Koralia 3 powerhead 
Tunze 9002 Protein Skimmer (fits into custom fit baffle in overflow)
Maxijet 1200 pump for overflow return pump.
Magfloat Glass cleaning magnet. 

Livestock:
2 clownfish
1 Royal Gramma
1 Mandarin Dragnet Goby
A plethora of red mushrooms
Palys
1 Green Bubble Tip Anemone
75lbs ish of nice fully cured (three years old) very purple live rock.

$550 for everything


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Have you got any pics?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I sent a pm hoping to get some pictures. Any luck with those yet? Or perhaps I can come by and have a look. Where are you located?

Rick


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Is the livestock available to buy separately?


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

Sorry everyone, I haven't been on the site in quite some time and the old site used to notify me via email with any notifications-plus I was snorkelling in Hawaii Pics to follow...










This picture is probably 18 months old. I've got a quite a few more red mushrooms and the frogspawn is no longer in my tank.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the pic, could we see the stand, in the light? And, perhaps a look under the hood? I would appreciate it heaps. Rick


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the pic. I've sent you a PM thanks.


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

Both these pictures were taken when I was setting up the tank for the first time-obviously its not quite as clean now.



















That's a biocube 14 sitting next to the tank on the second photo.


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Is the biocube for sale?


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Is the biocube for sale?


No, I sold that a long time ago.


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

Price Bump: $550 for everything.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Parting out 9002?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Parting out the fishes?


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

If your interested in parting the light out let me know .


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 18, 2010)

Everything sold!!! Please close thread


----------

